# Member gallery albums



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

I went to the Club's website: http://www.aquatic-plants.org

When I tried to look at the gallery albums, I got this message:

"Not Found.....The requested URL /gallery/Cliff-Porters-Aquariums was not found on this server. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Did I get this error message because I use a Mac, or is the DFWAPC member gallery no longer accessible?


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Gumbie said:


> "Not Found.....The requested URL /gallery/Cliff-Porters-Aquariums was not found on this server.


It appears to be a problem with the website, either a directory problem or the files are not online. I'm sure our club tech guru will have an answer before we grow much older.

Jim


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Gumbie said:


> When I tried to look at the gallery albums, I got this message:


I found out the website is being updated and the Photo Gallery is one of the areas being worked on. It should be back online soon.

Jim


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for noticing! We are working to resolve the problem. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses. The gallery shots are very enticing. Hopefully none of the albums will be lost.


----------

